# Does "short" really help with heat and ticks?



## zippersmith (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm considering cutting my two _short _for trail running this summer here in Idaho.

Temps range from 75 lows (at night) to 105 highs (a couple of weeks generally).

We're also having some trouble with ticks this spring... uggh! I think a short cut would help us find and pluck those off. (I'm not sure about the permethrin dot treatments.... have you used those?)

I bought some Minksheen shampoo and have used it once... (oh my heck it smells great).... does it really help with ticks?

They are mostly inside dogs... so sun exposure would be limited to our two or three runs per week.

Sorry this post may seem a little scattered.... I just want to know if short on a poodle, really helps or harms when it comes to helping ease the hot weather? (and what you may have done for ticks?)

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't believe shaving will keep ticks from getting on your dog but I do think it will make it easier for you to see/find them on your dog and eliminate them.

I do a lot of trail running with my standards and keep them pretty short during the months where I'm going more often..I also keep them on preventive as well as make sure to get their lyme disease vaccine. Normally I keep vaccinations to the minimum but if you are going to be in areas where ticks might be an issue I think it's a good idea to include that vaccine.

I also buy the Frontline spray and before a run I will spritz a little on each dog. It really does seem to help a lot! I used to find ticks on Sagan all the time after trail running but he's kept on advantix and the frontline spray and i haven't noticed any since doing that.

Good luck!


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Ticks*

Check with your Vet for a tick treatment that works. There is a tick collar your dog can wear that works great. Once they are out of the bushes, you can take it off and store it until the next time you use it.
Short hair might make it easier to see the ticks but other than that, it has no effect.


----------



## zippersmith (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you, I'm going to try the permethrin products for the ticks. Thankfully the tick carried diseases are not common here in Idaho.

Any opinions on the short vs long and heat management? Or is short just easier to manage?


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't you just LOVE the smell of that MinkSheen?!?! Yummmmmmy. I'm not sure if it helps with ticks though. Sceeters sure don't stick around though.


----------



## zippersmith (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes! The MinkSheen shampoo scent is very nice. I have even used it on my own head


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

> I also buy the Frontline spray and before a run I will spritz a little on each dog. It really does seem to help a lot! I used to find ticks on Sagan all the time after trail running but he's kept on advantix and the frontline spray and i haven't noticed any since doing that.


That's such a great idea to use the oral Advantix and topical Frontline!! 

I keep hearing recently that the oral products aren't keeping dogs 100% tick free so maybe I'll try your method. Or maybe I'll try Advantix 2. Although one vet told me that the repelling effect doesn't last very long. 

Back to the short cuts question:

Yes! I think it absolutely does help to keep a dog cool when their coat is short. While they can't sweat, it does allow for more heat to be released and you don't have the heat insulating like you would with longer hair. Especially with poodle type hair that grows almost like a fleece.

I love short hair because you can hit them with the hose or pour water over them for a quick cool off. Depending on how short, you may need to use sunscreen to protect the skin. If the hair curls and exposes skin, you'll need to use sunscreen.

It also makes spotting ticks much easier. There's less coat to hide them.


----------



## LPacker79 (May 19, 2011)

msminnamouse said:


> I keep hearing recently that the oral products aren't keeping dogs 100% tick free so maybe I'll try your method. Or maybe I'll try Advantix 2. Although one vet told me that the repelling effect doesn't last very long.


I had Maggie on the Advantix II, and it did not help with ticks at all! I was pulling ticks off of her constantly!

I just recently (as in a few days ago ) started using Firstshield Trio on the recommendation of my vet. We shall see how well that works.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

That's disappointing  I saw so many good reviews of it too.


----------

